

Ask HN: Best software for a focused HN-like site? - seanp2k

I looked at Pligg and Drigg but they both seem like they suck.  Features I'm most interested in:
- Simplicity
- OpenID and/or Disqus integration
- Easy of management (spam removal, banning users, etc)
- Some kind of spam prevention...recaptcha, etc.<p>Why:
I'm making a focused news site and I figured that it'd be great to let users submit things too.  It'd be relating to free-speech / net neutrality topics, or anything related (personal freedoms, world news where applicable, etc)<p>I'm decent at PHP and I've written a few useful things in Python, but I don't really know Django and there has to already be something out there that does this.  What software does HN use?  Is THAT open source?
======
JacobAldridge
HN is open source (more or less - the source base code is, not all the latest
tweaks to rankings etc).

Head over to <http://arclanguage.org/>

The Reddit software is also open source, I believe, and may be another option
for you.

